# 2015-2016 Season



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Getting ready for the season....first new truck!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Re-lettered a truck and the skidsteer, outlined in reflective material....not sure how I like the "SUPERVISOR", might make it smaller and in a script.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

EGLC;2032360 said:


> Getting ready for the season....first new truck!


Your Oomkes new BFF...

Very Nice Looking Truck


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice stuff but I'm not digging the "supervisor" really.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice truck hope u have good luck with it . I got one in May and love it so far . I got the 6.4 in mine . Is it the high output motor


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

lawnboy2121;2032402 said:


> Nice truck hope u have good luck with it . I got one in May and love it so far . I got the 6.4 in mine . Is it the high output motor


Very nice looking truck good luck this season


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2032385 said:


> Your Oomkes new BFF...


Wrong......



Banksy;2032399 said:


> Nice stuff but I'm not digging the "supervisor" really.


I was wondering why?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice looking truck


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Not a fan of dodge personal experiences but 
New dodge looks nice good luck 
Ok so how big is your company now that you have a supervisor driving around?
Good to see you doing well 
And thanks for your input on the boss pusher I picked one up at York trailer at a good price not worth driving to VA


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2032385 said:


> Your Oomkes new BFF...


One can have RAM in bold letters on the tailgate and the other have ROD.Thumbs Up



Mark Oomkes;2032569 said:


> I was wondering why?


Must be a regional thing......

Nice truck though, I friend just picked up a new Power Wagon about a month ago.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice looking truck. Gonna hang a plow on it? If so, what?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2032638 said:


> One can have RAM in bold letters on the tailgate and the other have ROD.Thumbs Up
> 
> Must be a regional thing......
> 
> Nice truck though, I friend just picked up a new Power Wagon about a month ago.


Not Very Witty....Your trying to hard now...Take a step back


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2032703 said:


> Not Very Witty....Your trying to hard now...Take a step back


You're absolutely correct hintern gesicht not a good attempt, time to regroup and find a sense of balance.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2032733 said:


> You're absolutely correct hintern gesicht not a good attempt, time to regroup and find a sense of balance.....Thumbs Up


Lol...That's a Little Better


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I like the truck! ram has been on my mind very much so lately to buy one. I may eventually i just worry about the transmissions.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

If you're going to keep flipping trucks, you really ought to do the vinyl yourself. We got a plotter, software and tonnes of material for around $1000. Instead of small practical jokes, we now just make and put stickers on each others cars. And it helps with lettering our trucks too I guess.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice truck, huge improvements with the new rams.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

The new dodges are probably one of the best one the market, still an in-line 6 motor, virtually emission free in the engine bay, best warranty and if you really are concerned on the transmission you can get an Aisin trans on any 3500, 4500 and 5500. 

I have a new 5500 on order as well. The F350 is getting a flatbed, its not a truck I will flip and have had it for past 3? years now. I'm turning the "Supervisor" stick to a cursive font so it looks a little cleaner. It was in effort to maintain a professional image and give a sense of seniority to sites when it rolls by and checks on them by one of my crew leaders.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Added 2 liquid units this year, one for a pickup and another for my quad. Also added another 2.5 Tornado salter.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice setup. Congrats on the new truck as well! Are you going to be running a reel hose off the truck unit?


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the upgrades, I follow you on Instagram also your company is impressive!


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

U going to put a wideout on the new dodge


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

exmark;2033647 said:


> Nice setup. Congrats on the new truck as well! Are you going to be running a reel hose off the truck unit?


Probably going to run a 50 or 75' real off it. First have to put the flatbed on the F350. I also have a 40gallon unit for the quad so IDK exactly.



Hegartydirtwork;2033683 said:


> Congratulations on the upgrades, I follow you on Instagram also your company is impressive!


Thanks. Its no where close to where I aim to be but I try to improve the equipment each season. Its all about keeping a steady work flow. Who are you on IG??



cat10;2034187 said:


> U going to put a wideout on the new dodge


Yes the 2500 and 5500 will both have wideouts and I might keep a 9'6" MVP+ as a spare...was originally going to sell it.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

You are smarter then some of my friends in business for over 25 years 
Keep your equipment new is a very good idea 
I did 4 dumps this year and a pick up next year one more pick up then the same the year after 
Not many by me going liquid I guess I need to research it more for next year 
Wish I was younger so I could learn new plows 25 years with a straight plow is all I know and I'm to rough on plows for extra moving parts
It's good to see you come this far at a young age


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ponyboy;2034236 said:


> You are smarter then some of my friends in business for over 25 years
> Keep your equipment new is a very good idea
> I did 4 dumps this year and a pick up next year one more pick up then the same the year after
> Not many by me going liquid I guess I need to research it more for next year
> ...


thank you...i try my best.

I was so sick of repair bills last year, (2) transmissions, endless miscellaneous parts. I bought the 8yr 120k mile bumper-to-bumper warranty on the 2500. Worth EVERY cent of the $3800 I paid for it. I hope to add a 3rd new dump next year. A pickup the year after.

The liquid I am going to play with. Switching to treated bulk this year. Will make my brine with that. I mainly want to try it on the pre-wet and see if it saves on labor at beginning of an event and mitigates some risk due to fast ice/snow build up.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

EGLC;2034267 said:


> thank you...i try my best.
> 
> I was so sick of repair bills last year, (2) transmissions, endless miscellaneous parts. I bought the 8yr 120k mile bumper-to-bumper warranty on the 2500. Worth EVERY cent of the $3800 I paid for it. I hope to add a 3rd new dump next year. A pickup the year after.
> 
> The liquid I am going to play with. Switching to treated bulk this year. Will make my brine with that. I mainly want to try it on the pre-wet and see if it saves on labor at beginning of an event and mitigates some risk due to fast ice/snow build up.


I am @hegarty_brendan on ig, totally agree on keeping equipment fresh and under warranty, I work alone so down time absolutely kills me.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

EGLC;2034267 said:


> thank you...i try my best.
> 
> I was so sick of repair bills last year, (2) transmissions, endless miscellaneous parts. I bought the 8yr 120k mile bumper-to-bumper warranty on the 2500. Worth EVERY cent of the $3800 I paid for it. I hope to add a 3rd new dump next year. A pickup the year after.
> 
> The liquid I am going to play with. Switching to treated bulk this year. Will make my brine with that. I mainly want to try it on the pre-wet and see if it saves on labor at beginning of an event and mitigates some risk due to fast ice/snow build up.


Im no expert at all on liquid, but the town next to my parents house uses liquid to pre-treat most of the roads in town, they go out 12-24 hours before and have some of the worst roads in the area. They rely on it too much, and by the time a storm hits the liquid has pretty much dissipated from vehicles driving over it, probably don't want to spray it that early. There may be other factors but its something I have observed the last two winters here.

Good luck, love the truck, I'm going to be looking at either a Dodge or Chevy/GMC in the coming year, bad experience with Fords, and our 02 Dodge rusted to crap pretty quick.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

The 5500 was delivered the other day. Had to buy out of state because the local dealers are idiots.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sweet looking truck! What kind of body are you putting on it?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Fancy new rig


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Superior L & L;2037771 said:


> Fancy new rig


Thanks! Hoping for a good winter so I can add another in the spring for landscape! I ordered a 12' aluminum dump for it.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome truck! The local dodge dealer has one just like it but it's black, it looks really sharp too


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Any updates on the new rig?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

[/URL]


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not a dodge fan but that's a slick truck


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice truck, Hope we get to use them. Good Luck
The Allision Transmission is great, we have it in all our heavy duty trucks.
Happy holidays boys


----------



## thenemomachine (Sep 23, 2011)

Congrats, really nice set up!
Does the 5500 comes with the aisin trans or its an option?


----------



## girlcrew (Dec 17, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice looking truck but I have one question, can you reach the crank handle for the tarp.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the aluminum dump box, what does it weigh?


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

That's a real nice truck Jared!! What kind of tools boxes are those ie stainless steel or aluminum and brand? I need to get 4 of them for my trucks and have been on the fence about getting bawers, buyers or protechs.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Trucks looks nice 
I would not waste money on aluminum dump body only because I won't keep them more then 5 years any more so steel is fine 
If you plan on keeping it then well worth it 
I'm glad for no snow still have a boat load of construction going on and I have seasonal contracts


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AG09;2076073 said:


> That's a real nice truck Jared!! What kind of tools boxes are those ie stainless steel or aluminum and brand? I need to get 4 of them for my trucks and have been on the fence about getting bawers, buyers or protechs.


I talked to a few people who have protech's and they've liked them better then the weatherguard, buyers, etc that they've used. I was looking at either protech or highway products for mine but ended up having 4 boxes custom built for me.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

weckel5984;2075969 said:


> Not a dodge fan but that's a slick truck


Thanks! At this point Dodge is building the best truck in the market with a 19,500 gwv in a diesel motor. I will never buy another Ford new.



to_buy;2075974 said:


> Nice truck, Hope we get to use them. Good Luck
> The Allision Transmission is great, we have it in all our heavy duty trucks.
> Happy holidays boys





thenemomachine;2075979 said:


> Congrats, really nice set up!
> Does the 5500 comes with the aisin trans or its an option?


It comes with it. You can option it in on a 2500 or 3500.



girlcrew;2075983 said:


> Very nice!


thanks!



LapeerLandscape;2075987 said:


> Very nice looking truck but I have one question, can you reach the crank handle for the tarp.


Standing on the side step, yes. It is no higher than any other truck.



scott3430;2076037 said:


> I like the aluminum dump box, what does it weigh?


I honestly have no clue.



AG09;2076073 said:


> That's a real nice truck Jared!! What kind of tools boxes are those ie stainless steel or aluminum and brand? I need to get 4 of them for my trucks and have been on the fence about getting bawers, buyers or protechs.


It is a Buyers box. On the passenger side we have a 60" open custom made box. I am going to be replacing this with later with a 60" extra deep protech.



ponyboy;2076172 said:


> Trucks looks nice
> I would not waste money on aluminum dump body only because I won't keep them more then 5 years any more so steel is fine
> If you plan on keeping it then well worth it
> I'm glad for no snow still have a boat load of construction going on and I have seasonal contracts


This body came in at around $16K, not a whole lot more than a similar steel body and I will save the cost of having to sandblast and paint a body to sell. I plan on selling 5-6 years as well. Ya I am not minding the warmth, I have 1 more construction project to complete.



Mark13;2076564 said:


> I talked to a few people who have protech's and they've liked them better then the weatherguard, buyers, etc that they've used. I was looking at either protech or highway products for mine but ended up having 4 boxes custom built for me.


 Ya I hear protech is one of the best...I will say on all 4 of my protech racks I have had welds break though. Not the end of the world.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Turned the dually into a flatbed as well...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

to_buy;2075974 said:


> Nice truck, Hope we get to use them. Good Luck
> The Allision Transmission is great, we have it in all our heavy duty trucks.
> Happy holidays boys


I've heard of Allison and Aisin, but never a Allision.

Did a Ram and Chevy hit each other?


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Those truck bodies are made near my home town....nice place.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Aluminum is the way to go if you're willing to pay for it, especially In that class of truck where the GVWR is somewhat limited in comparison to larger 26k or 33k trucks. Less weight=more payload and more you can tow. And it doesn't require any maintenance and always looks professional.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

S-205;2076916 said:


> Aluminum is the way to go if you're willing to pay for it, especially In that class of truck where the GVWR is somewhat limited in comparison to larger 26k or 33k trucks. Less weight=more payload and more you can tow. And it doesn't require any maintenance and always looks professional.


I prefer stainless...........


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2076920 said:


> I prefer stainless...........


LOL I'd like to see you build a body like this stainless. Easily $30k


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Hopefully your dodge holds up, nd your guys treat your equipment nicer then mine do. We went back to Ford after our 3500 hit 60k miles.
But I LOVE that body!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

EGLC;2033642 said:


> Added 2 liquid units this year, one for a pickup and another for my quad. Also added another 2.5 Tornado salter.


I have the same, well almost the same spreader but electric and want to change over to gas. Can you snap a few pics of the area behind the valve.


----------

